# new to OC need help plz



## tim1001 (Oct 7, 2010)

high im looking to overclock my build. i dont know anything about how to find what setting i should use for my build an what would completely fry it. ill link my parts below an if anyone can tell what settings ill want or how to find it that would be great also ive never done it so if u could give a link to a step by step to setting up the OC that would be greatly appreciated.

motherboard- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ards-_-NA-_-NA

CPU- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-727-_-Product

Ram- http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...800&CatId=1872 (two sticks)

GPU- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814103086

PSU- http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...Sku=ULT-LSP650


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

None of your links work for me


----------



## tim1001 (Oct 7, 2010)

sorry lemme try them again 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-_-NA&AID=10521304&PID=3952774&SID=4e46p31eih

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3952774&SID=4e46p4ainr

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ffiliateID=X3Th4gZi_iQ-sQnsQiUJOYozPOHxZraosA

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3952774&SID=4e46p4r3h7

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ffiliateID=X3Th4gZi_iQ-OjVa8XO6wScW3b4AFa2Qjw


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Matx Mobo's generally restrict the user adjustments so the OC'ing abilities are minimal at best.
I seriously doubt your RAM is OC friendly and running a single stick is also a performance hindrance.
Your PSU is low quality and not sufficient for a 5770 GPU.
Your best option to improve performance would be a 2X2 GB matched pair of DDR2 800 RAM.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

You will not be able to overclock far if any at all as tyree stated. The Asus micro board i had let me change my fsb only. Unless you have good memory that is rated for a faster speed you wont get anywhere.


----------

